

I launched my first web-app to 475k page views in 24 hrs with 0 money spent - WA_derozan
http://www.fastfoodprotein.com/

======
WA_derozan
If you're like me, you find yourself eating fast food every week or so whether
you like it or not due to time constraints. I wanted to make a better way to
compare fast food choice since nothing existing was quick enough.

My website is Fast Food Protein, it's a RoR app that lets users search across
multiple fast food restaurants in a single interface. If you've ever tried to
lookup restaurant nutrition information on the fly, you know what a pain in
the ass it is to download a PDF or go through a nutrition calculator that
doesn't work well on a mobile device.

It hit the front page of reddit on Monday and spent ~36 hours on the front
page of /r/fitness, holding on to the top spot for about 24 hours. It has a
95% upvote-ratio and the feedback was extremely positive. I have people
offering to collect data for me, build an app, and redesign the website all
for free.

One lesson I learned is I should have had social accounts setup sooner. I
didn't think the site was going to take off so well so I didn't even bother
with a Twitter or Facebook page until it had already been on the front-page
for 12 hours or so, costing me some followers. I'm currently at 124 followers
and 45 page likes without any advertising, which I guess is fine.

Feel free to ask any questions or give feedback on the site. Thanks!

~~~
CatsoCatsoCatso
I assume this is all American (US) data? I think there's a good lot of
variation between US amounts & the rest of the world. Unless I'm mistaken.

~~~
WA_derozan
That's correct, this is all US data for now. I received many requests for a UK
version and Australian version which I will be doing once I'm satisfied with
the amount of US data I have.

------
ilghiro
Did anyone else read the title + url combination and wonder if Hacker News had
just joined some click bait advertising exchange?

~~~
adzeds
Yup.

